# anyone have a wiring diagram for a 2000 jetta radiator fan switch?



## spenceroma (Jan 12, 2002)

looking for a breakdown of wiring from rad. fan to ignition and all other locations. stupid fan wont shut off and is messing w/ the ignition circuit when i go to shut the car off....anyone know where to find a good diagram. i only have a ridiculous 
haynous manual right now, and its not helpful enough


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: anyone have a wiring diagram for a 2000 jetta radiator fan switch? (spenceroma)*

Volkswagen Jetta, Golf, GTI Service Manual: 1999-2005 Full Download 
not my links. Original website:
http://www.freshwap.net/forums....html

http://rapidshare.com/files/15...1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15...2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/15...3.rar


_Modified by benocehcap at 10:50 AM 3-1-2009_


----------



## lemining (Feb 12, 2009)

I was looking for this everywhere! Cheers benocehcap


----------



## panheadjdhess (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: anyone have a wiring diagram for a 2000 jetta radiator fan switch? (benocehcap)*

any chance you have one for a 94 MKIII Jetta?


----------

